# New Hairstyle?



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Well, Phoebe's disastrous short haircut from January is now grown out. I'm looking for style ideas- I don't have time for maintaining her in long hair, but I love her moptop to be long and her tail too. She needs shorter fur on her legs. Here's the question: has anybody ever done or seen a hairdoo where it's a little longer along her back, but then gradually shorter toward the belly and legs? Does it look bad? I could just put her body in a short summer hairdoo, but I love how the hair along her back is starting to get that beautiful wave to it. It's maybe 3-4 inches right now, and I wouldn't want it longer. But I wish it would stay this way! at least along her spine.
If you have photos of a haircut longer on the back and shorter toward the belly, will you please post?
I need to do something urgently. She needed a lot of emergency bum baths a few weeks ago- together with rainy weather, her hindquarters and legs are pretty badly matted.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm thinking you could ask for a longer teddy clip, full face, don't cut ears or tail. You could ask the groomer to hand scissor the body vs use clippers, and a sanitary clip and keep underarms and belly short (you can't see it anyway) . Pixie gets her legs in a pillar shape, but I love it and think it looks soo cute on her. I know what you mean about the legs getting mats. I think they're less than thrilled to have you mess with the legs


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I really like about 1-1 1/2 inches on the body (clipper comb) or so, with the ears being long, trimmed muzzle to balance the body, long untrimmed tail, shaggy legs, but neat looking, and chest/breast hairs longer than the top body hair, belly hair very short, armpits very short and shaggy bangs, but still seeing some of the eyes. 

This is what Dexter will look like when I finally give in Dexter being clipped.

Be well prepared for a groom you will not like! 

Please post some latest pictures, so we can give you some ideas, ok?


----------

